# Discounted SU Pro



## Nick W (1 Jun 2006)

Cabs CAD have knocked £66 off SU Pro 5


> whilst England are in World Cup 2006



I have no connection etc...


----------



## Alf (1 Jun 2006)

> whilst England are in World Cup 2006


Better not hang about then... 8-[


----------



## Nick W (1 Jun 2006)

Oh Alf,

And I was being so restrained not adding words to that effect myself. :roll: :lol:


----------



## gidon (1 Jun 2006)

Are England really second favorites?
http://www.online-betting-guide.co.uk/w ... winner.php

Thanks Nick.

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## Alf (1 Jun 2006)

gidon":15nqt1yq said:


> Are England really second favorites?
> http://www.online-betting-guide.co.uk/w ... winner.php


----------



## gidon (1 Jun 2006)

So you won't be taking up those odd then Alf!

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## Alf (1 Jun 2006)

I think not. But I'll be very happy if I'm to be proved wrong in a few weeks time. 8) 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## StevieB (1 Jun 2006)

The cynic in me thinks we are on short odds to stop a spate of patriotic betting and minimise the bookies losses should we eventually win.

The optimist in me hopes I'm wrong but I am a cynic by nature :wink: 

Steve.


----------

